# Does Anyone Know How To Restart Rpc Service???



## tao823 (Aug 15, 2003)

I need to know how to restart rpc service because it is the thing that is preventing me from installing the patch so that i can get a lot of my computer functions back ie. cut paste and minimize running windows or programs to the taskbar without closing... i shut down rpc service along with the locator long time ago when i was struck with the blaster worm.. stupid me because it seems that rpc is not meant to be shutdown which is why they have the locator service. Crypto needs to be running to install the patch and rpc needs to be running in order for crypto to start. Ive tried in safe mode to restart but cant(rpc is supposed to start in safe mode but doesnt) ANy help is much appreciated.


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

not sure...but if it is a SERVICE you might try rt. clicking My Computer/Manage/Services and Applications/Services and see if it is disabled.


----------



## tao823 (Aug 15, 2003)

yes rpc is disabled... i know it because i disabled it to stop the shutdown process when my computer got infected with msblast. now i need to restart it and seems like i cant because of error 1058.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

*Here you go*

--------
TIP: Don't disable a service till you know what it does. Right Click on My Computer, Select MANAGE, then click on the SERVICES object in the left pane. Find the service your interested in, Right Click it and select PROPERTIES. The 4th tab is DEPENDENCIES, and will show you what services rely on this one, and what services this one relies on.
--------


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Set everything back to the way it was,(if you remember just do the opposite of what you did) Don't start the service, just set it for automatic, Then reboot the machine.

To avoid the shutdown problem:
1. unplug any internet/network connection.
2. On the service check the recovery tab and set it to not take any action instead of Shutdown.
3. Install the patch.


If you cannot get to the services before the shutdown, goto run type:
cmd [enter]
shutdown -a [enter]


----------



## chant_Seg (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello, 
I had the same problem where I had a friend disbling RPC on my workstation because of the virus I found the following:

Start, run , regedit, 
go to : 
- HKey_local_machine
-System
- Current control set
- Services
- RPCSs
in their you will see start double click on it and set the value to 2

2 = automatic
4 = disable

hope this helps!

Chant_seg


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

:


----------



## knittingqueen (Sep 27, 2008)

Tao823,

I'm not sure this will help you out but here is a link to the top computer service companies.

http://www.myprimebuyersguide.com/ca/oakland-computer-service-repair.html

Good Luck with your computer service problems! :smile:


----------

